# Did another one



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

I got my empty shells in today(150 of them) and did a 308 with deerhorn.(neighbor brought me some) The 308 shells and the 30-30 shells are just the right lenth but a little big on the bullet end for the tubes. I just used fill CA and fixed them.

I need to do something about my pictures, they just don't do the pen justice. It looks a lot better.


----------



## BuckShot (Jan 7, 2005)

*Pen*

That looks great!!! Keep us posted.


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

This might be a little better picture.


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

Sorry Bobby, like the first photo better. Looks good though. Pens or other turnings are hard to photograph without special set ups for lighting.


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

Ok lets try it this way. This is all three pens 2 I did today and one from yesterday. One is a 308 then a walnut instead of deer horn then a 7mm with deerhorn.


----------



## Specialops (Oct 29, 2005)

Those look really nice. You could sell those for good price I bet. 
I had an idea years ago about antlers and made this self defence device for my key chain. We had similar stuff back in marshal arts but this is mostly functional for slipping it into your belt or paints to hold your keys and not having to put them in you pocket. 
Capt. Don


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

that gives me a ideal what to do with the parts of the horns that are too small to drill. hummmmmmmmm


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

Specialops said:


> Those look really nice. You could sell those for good price I bet.
> I had an idea years ago about antlers and made this self defence device for my key chain. We had similar stuff back in marshal arts but this is mostly functional for slipping it into your belt or paints to hold your keys and not having to put them in you pocket.
> Capt. Don


Looks like some big wild animal tooth LOL


----------



## 3192 (Dec 30, 2004)

Bobby....looks like you are going to 'corner the market' with those pens. Excellent work!!
jim


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

looks like you are doing nice work Bobby!

can you make one for me?


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

speckle-catcher said:


> looks like you are doing nice work Bobby!
> 
> can you make one for me?


Come over sometime when you have some time and I will let you and show you how to do your own.


----------

